
Fun with Foreign Data Wrappers (FDW) and PostgreSQL - cryoW0lf
https://media.ccc.de/v/bucharest-236-fun-with-foreign-data-wrappers-fdw-and-postgresql
======
eb0la
Foreign Data Wrappers are _problably_ the most exciting and less known PGSQL
feature.

I first saw it used for sharding a big database into several PGSQL servers:
They had a frontend PGSQL with a foreign data wrapper and views to route
queries to the correct shard. Pretty neat by then.

